# 15ft weldbuilt remodel



## Prowelder (Feb 21, 2018)

This build will consist of enlarging the front deck, Creating a back deck, gutting foam and installing hatches in back bench, relocating batteries to back bench seat, redoing electrical and carpet. This procect will be a total of $1200. $600 for metal work and $600 for electrical and carpet.



















































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethanw08 (Feb 23, 2018)

It is looking good! I like the aluminum framing you are putting in there? How wide is the hull? My current remodel is a 15x42 so I am curious to see what you are going to turn yours into. If you want to take a look at mine it is the Ethanw08 Jon to Crappie Cracker thread. Keep us updated on the progress!


----------



## Prowelder (Feb 23, 2018)

Ethanw08 said:


> It is looking good! I like the aluminum framing you are putting in there? How wide is the hull? My current remodel is a 15x42 so I am curious to see what you are going to turn yours into. If you want to take a look at mine it is the Ethanw08 Jon to Crappie Cracker thread. Keep us updated on the progress!


I think it's 52. This is a customers boat I am just building the front and rear deck for him and carpeting it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Feb 23, 2018)

Tonight I finish framing out the front deck and started welding up the back deck door /hatch. I plan on finishing the metal work this weekend and completely finishing the carpet and electrical for this entire project by next weekend! This guy is in a rush to get his boat back and I have a long list of people waiting to get theirs in the shop!











Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Feb 26, 2018)

Got the battery charger and port plug installed lastnight.

















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethanw08 (Feb 26, 2018)

Looking good man! Post more pics soon when you have em!


----------



## Prowelder (Feb 27, 2018)

Ethanw08 said:


> Looking good man! Post more pics soon when you have em!


Installed the battery charger.





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Feb 27, 2018)

Made the switch panel and welded the vertical plate on for the front deck tonight.











Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwrench (Feb 27, 2018)

Going to be another amazing prowelder custom !


----------



## Prowelder (Feb 28, 2018)

Bigwrench said:


> Going to be another amazing prowelder custom !


Thanks man. I've got some good news I just wanted to share. Our company Professional Welding is growing and I will be Leaving our original facility in the hands of my dad and brother. We just purchase a 9000 ft² building a couple blocks away And I will be venturing out on my own. This is big for me it will basically be my shop. I never in a million years could have imagined that we would have come as far as we have in the past 15 years, And at 33 years old I would be running my own business in this big of a shop! I am going to take the boats main stream through the company but keep them at a fair price. I am also going to be investing in some pipe and tubing benders and try to get into building towers and boat railings. Along with All of my clientele from the past 15 years and a couple of our big vendors. My goal for This year is to break even, But next year I want to push it to the limits!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ncfishin (Feb 28, 2018)

Sounds great! Good luck, and Godspeed. Just don't get too big for the old tinboats. =D>


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 3, 2018)

I made a lot of progress: finished electrical, almost done with front deck. Finished back hatch. Now all i have to do is the back deck on either side of the hatch, and cut the hole in the front for the hatch. Then it's time for carpet. Planning to finish this up tommorow!





























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 4, 2018)

Prowelder said:


> I made a lot of progress: finished electrical, almost done with front deck. Finished back hatch. Now all i have to do is the back deck on either side of the hatch, and cut the hole in the front for the hatch. Then it's time for carpet. Planning to finish this up tommorow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost got this thing done. Just need to carpet the back hatch and front deck!









































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 6, 2018)

Making progress











Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 6, 2018)

I can see the light at the end of the tunnel!














Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 6, 2018)

Electrical outlet








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 7, 2018)

Awesome! =D> Enjoy your new business venture. I have a feeling your going to do pretty fn good!


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 14, 2018)

Well I finish this boat a couple of weeks ago but it was late and the customer was here waiting for it so it was dark and I could not get good pictures. He sent me these the other day!




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## thedude (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks good! Tell him to buy some seats!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 14, 2018)

Awesome !! I see your quite the babysitter too !!! Side gig???  I'm a plumber and going to try aluminum brazing after my wood floor rots out. I put a temp floor in with carpet just because fishing has started. Good job & thanks for sharing pics !!!


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 18, 2018)

Captain Morgan said:


> Awesome !! I see your quite the babysitter too !!! Side gig???  I'm a plumber and going to try aluminum brazing after my wood floor rots out. I put a temp floor in with carpet just because fishing has started. Good job & thanks for sharing pics !!!


Ha. I try to involve my kids in all aspects of my life especially work. I think its good for them to see how things go together and it sets a good example for them. I guarantee you at 7,4, and 3 my kids knows more about boats than half the people you see on the water. Ex: docking/deploying the boat, Even driving and maintenance. They mostly help with demo , drilling rivets, removing foam ect. But they see my ideas in sketches before we start building, and they have caught on quick. As far as aluminum brazing goes. Good luck. I know nothing about it, but it seams it would be a pain in the ass and I'm not sure how it would hold up. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejjmay (Mar 19, 2018)

Great looking boat!

Just out of curiosity, why move the battery to the rear? Seems like most tiller boats on here try to move them farther forward to offset the weight of the motor, and get the boat to plane easier. 

Just curious, im new to the whole small aluminum boat scene and trying to learn as much as i can for figuring out my own build.


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 19, 2018)

mikejjmay said:


> Great looking boat!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why move the battery to the rear? Seems like most tiller boats on here try to move them farther forward to offset the weight of the motor, and get the boat to plane easier.
> 
> Just curious, im new to the whole small aluminum boat scene and trying to learn as much as i can for figuring out my own build.


He already had the batteries in the rear . Behind the back bench seat we actually did move it forward. I don't design all the boats I just build what the customers want

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 19, 2018)

Prowelder said:


> mikejjmay said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking boat!
> ...


He did have one battery up font but didnt want it there? Idk why?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jtf (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks for direction to these photos. The 1648 weldbilt is similar and hope to drop in a hatch cover in the rear bench. 

A couple questions, looks like the foam is attached to the top inside so it will be cut when the metal is cut?

If the hatch lid is 24" or more long, an aluminum bottom can be dropped in and tacked, not quite watertight, but close. Would like it to be full length bottom of the bench with the lid being partial width. 

Did you insert/weld any stringers or ribs to stiffen the top of the bench?

Good pictures and good welds.


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 20, 2018)

jtf said:


> Thanks for direction to these photos. The 1648 weldbilt is similar and hope to drop in a hatch cover in the rear bench.
> 
> A couple questions, looks like the foam is attached to the top inside so it will be cut when the metal is cut?
> 
> ...


I did insert some Aluminum angles underneath the pole seat bracket in the rear bench. The foam is not attached to anything it is free floating. You might scar it a little with your grinding wheel when you're cutting out the top bench, But nowhere near enough to cut it and remove it. The best way to cut the foam is with a saw-all with a long blade. [6"-8"] I usually just cut it in a grid pattern and pull it out as little bricks. You honestly probably do not need any stiffeners inside of the bench for hatch lids. The hatches them cells have sastres every 6" I usually poprivet those and the hatch frames act as a stiffener themselves. Fyi if you want a custom back door hatch lid made i have made them before and shipped out. Just like the one I this pic















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jtf (Mar 21, 2018)

PW, that helps a lot. Bet my rear bench is the same dimensions, (1648). I have my batteries in an extended mid-deck and the fuel tanks/anchor in a forward vented hatch up front. 

How much metal did you leave on the back and front? The outside edges look smaller. If that worked without sagging, the hatch on this hull should be fine. 

I use 3pc fly rods much of the time and need one 36" lid to slide them into storage. Did you line the bottom with anything? I'm thinking of tacking a piece of aluminum sheet to the bottom. 

In the back well behind the bench, I throw dry bags and snap them onto a metal hoop bolted to the hull. Find that I need to stand across the bench and wedge my feet. Not spry enough to stand up without a casting brace.


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 21, 2018)

jtf said:


> PW, that helps a lot. Bet my rear bench is the same dimensions, (1648). I have my batteries in an extended mid-deck and the fuel tanks/anchor in a forward vented hatch up front.
> 
> How much metal did you leave on the back and front? The outside edges look smaller. If that worked without sagging, the hatch on this hull should be fine.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I'm following your question about the edges. Be back door Pan hatches are usually about 1" thick. You can call me anytime my cell number is 757-337-9505. If you would like a custom hatch lid made it would run you around $150 shipped. I have made and shipped about 5 of these a couple of them just through this website alone.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jtf (Mar 21, 2018)

Talking about the metal left in the bench top. Hatch cut outs: looks like you left 4" on the ends, and on the back and front of the bench top about 4-6." The cut-outs for the hatch lids is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Prowelder (Sep 15, 2018)

jtf said:


> Talking about the metal left in the bench top. Hatch cut outs: looks like you left 4" on the ends, and on the back and front of the bench top about 4-6." The cut-outs for the hatch lids is what I'm trying to say.


Sorry I have not been on this site in a while. The only reason I left that space was to center the hatch lids I got evenly

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

